
“Fox the News” Skins NYT, WaPo Stories to Look Like Fox News - dphidt
https://foxthenews.com/
======
icebraining
Cool idea. Unfortunately I expect a cease-and-desist letter in a few moments.

------
kingsongchen
Would be great as a chrome extension

------
TokyoKid
I think this does a better job of showing how similar the mainstream media
outlets are.

~~~
smt88
Good, fact-based journalism obviously looks fairly similar. Fox does have
people who do that. The editorials are the primary difference.

~~~
DrWest
I'd argue still and say these outlets represent the same class, albeit with
different approaches to public relations, and it shows through quite clearly.

